# Toro 521, need help!



## Broncobilly72 (Apr 23, 2007)

I recently purchased (late Fall 2010) a used Toro 521 snow thrower. The Tecumseh engine runs great, and doesn't burn oil. I used it for the first time today, as we finally got some snow here in NE IL. Anyway; with the engine throttle at full run, the auger doesn't seem to be spinning fast enough, or throwing the snow like it should. Could this be the v belt for the auger (needing tightening/replacement)?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Toro 521*

Your snow caster is sick and needs a V belt most likely.

Just be sure to purchase one of the green kevlar V belts

from TSC, Menards, NAPA, KAMAN and others. The Kevlar belts

are stronger and resist shock loading much better than the normal

construction V belts.

Just be sure to use seafoam in the fuel tank and if the snow caster

has a shut off valve for the fuel tank be sure to starve the engine

dead every time you are done with it to prevent water in the carburator

bowl. .


----------



## Broncobilly72 (Apr 23, 2007)

Leon,
Thanks for the reply and info! I will go get one of those Kevlar v belts asap


----------



## Broncobilly72 (Apr 23, 2007)

Leon and all,
I installed a new v belt from NAPA today for the auger drive on the Toro 521. I adjusted the linkage on the handle which engages the auger. I have the linkage rod turned in clockwise to the last thread, which has the auger handle lever at about 5", measured from the center of the handle, to the tip of the lever. This seems to be the best setting on my 521 for the auger? Is this about where I should be on the auger lever located on the handle of the 521? I know the manual mentions 5" for the drive lever. Anyway; the snow blower throws snow a little better, but the auger is still not spinning fast enough in my opinion. My next action will be to check out the carb, and see if I can dial that in a little better. The engine doesn't smoke, but maybe it's starting to lose power? According to my serial # search (serial # 5901183) my used 521 is a 1988 model.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Toro 521*

About your snow caster,

Please remember that the cross auger is operated via gear reduction using either a spur or spiral bevel gear that is rotated by the pulley where you installed the new belt.

You may need to use a non contact tachometer if you can borrow one to check the engine speed when warm and at high idle to check its performance.

You may very well have a bad plug and or coil going bad. I am unsure if the tecumseh ignition coils are still behind the flywheel UGH!

Do you know what weight engine oil is in the snow caster? You just may have a straight thirty weight in it and that is not good if you have a cold garage.

I would purchase some new 5w-30 motor oil,,and a new spark plug, gap it properly and then try it again. Does the snow blower have a short spark plug or a long one? It may be running too cold if it is a long plug OR it has a cracked electrode and needs replacing. .

Are you using any seafoam in the fuel?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Toro 521*

I neglected to mention that your impeller may be worn 
and that will affect the casting ability of the snow caster greatly.

You can purchase an impeller kit from clarences small engines
for $30 which improves the performance of your snow caster.

The impeller kit has a thick rubber wiper that is bolted to the 
impeller and uses a thick piece of rubber that wipes the 
impeller drum clean with each revolution.

The kit comes with the nuts and bolts and the galvanised 
sheet metal pieces already drilled for mounting on the 
impeller paddles and all you needot do is drill the rubber 
that is sandwiched between each pair of sheet metal
plates attached to the individual impeller paddle

google clarence impeller kit he has a link to you tube 
videos showing how well the modification works


----------



## Broncobilly72 (Apr 23, 2007)

Leon,
Thanks again for the reply! The Toro has 5W-30 in it right now. I haven't check the spark plug since I purchased the snow-blower used in the fall. I will pull that and buy a new plug, and gap it to the correct Toro spec, and go from there. I will also look into an impeller kit. Right now I just have Stabil in the gas, not Seafoam.
Also; I looked on YouTube and found a few postings of some Toro 521's in action, and noticed that the screws on these machines turned about the same speed as mine - so I guess my 521 is working correctly? I use to have a Toro S200 2 stroke which had a much faster moving impeller. It also threw the snow further than this 521 I just bought used. I guess the little 2 stroke snow-blowers just throw the snow a little further, than their screw auger bigger brothers?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Toro 521*

You will not see any improvement until you install one of clarences impeller kits

My first snow caster was an S-200 33 years ago and it was a beast. I am also one my third snow pup S620? with the power curve paddle, I would still have the original snow pup if the paddle bearings had not failed.:realmad:


----------

